# I love the snow...



## Ben (Nov 29, 2012)

the white stuff has been here for a handful of days now... the pints wanted to go out and play in the sun and snow... how could I say no?...


----------



## epackage (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice pic Ben... The two on the left look much less 'pinty' than the other three, unless you just pushed them deeper into the show...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 29, 2012)

nice flasks. be careful warming them back up. early glass can have a lot of stress in it and a quick change from 32F to room temp can cause cracks


----------



## Ben (Nov 29, 2012)

@Jim... it's an angled shot, the camera was more in front of the aqua one looking down the line...
 @AntiqueMeds... I hear ya and thought of that before I took them out, thanks... they only got to play for about 30-45 seconds out there


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 29, 2012)

nice whittle on the ice blue flask Ben


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 29, 2012)

Do the pints ever want to take a bath with you?  If so what does the rubber ducky think of that?  Just askin'...  [:-]  and kiddin'  [8|]


----------



## Ben (Nov 30, 2012)

@Bruce... no... but they are lonely and would like some more friends... feel free to send any that you have my way and I will take good care of them[]


----------

